

Managing Software Engineers - rams
http://philip.greenspun.com/ancient-history/managing-software-engineers

======
bootload
_"... dog-friendly policy ..."_

Note this is at the top in _"Building and keeping a good software engineering
team, Attractive"_. Greenspun felt this was one the tipping points for leaving
grad school to start ArsDigita.

------
tx
Has anyone heard of a VC who blogged about "10 things I learned from ArsDigita
case?" I find that story fascinating and hope that VC community learned
something from it.

------
pius
Excellent article.

